
VimOrganizer : An Emacs' Org-mode clone for Vim - yitchelle
http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=3342
======
basil
Installation guide is here:
[https://github.com/hsitz/VimOrganizer/blob/master/INSTALL.tx...](https://github.com/hsitz/VimOrganizer/blob/master/INSTALL.txt)

It kills me that you can't use this plugin fully without Emacs:

"FINALLY, install Emacs. Not necessary for basic outlining, agenda searches,
and other basic stuff, but it is necessary to do exports to html and PDF
(which you will definitely want) as well as other advanced stuff."

Anyone know what this "advanced stuff" is?

~~~
monk_the_dog
Yes. Babel requires emacs. Quote from the article:

<quote> VimOrganizer also lets Vim users access Org-babel, a subproject of
Org-mode that allows execution of source-code blocks in org-format documents.
Uses for Org-babel range from writing technical research papers to simply
using a VimOrganizer document as a "language-scratchpad". Over twenty
languages are supported, including C, R, Lisp, Python, Perl, Ruby, and others.
VimOrganizer calls out to a running Emacs server for Org-babel processing;
functionality and speed are essentially the same as when editing with Org-mode
in Emacs. </quote>

BTW, I love both org-mode and vim. My solution is to use a vim mode in emacs.
My preferred one is "evil" (I recently switched from viper+vimpulse, which is
also good). Evil lives here: <http://gitorious.org/evil/pages/Home>

~~~
rpearl
How well-made is "evil"? Do you ever have any issues with it because it's not
really vim?

~~~
Derbasti
As far as Vim goes, it is pretty stellar. Pretty much everything I tried is
there and works as expected. There are even some Vim plugins that have been
recreated for Evil (i.e. surround).

As far as Emacs goes, well, it has less problems than any other Vim emulation
mode, but it still does not play well with everything. It is workable though.

~~~
hesitz
I agree EVIL is pretty good, feels much better to me than Viper/Vimpulse. One
issue with any Vim emulation in Emacs is the need to create vim-like
keybindings for add-ons, like Org-mode. If you don't do this, and if you use
many Emacs add-ons, you'll enter Emacs ctrl-key hell despite having decent Vim
emulation.

Below is newsgroup thread with basics of adding Vim-style keybindings to
Emacs/EVIL for Org-mode. I chose to make these sample bindings same as those I
use in analogous functions in VimOrganizer. (I'm the author of VimOrganizer.)

[http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.emacs.orgmode/52815/focus=5281...](http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.emacs.orgmode/52815/focus=52816)

------
jhchabran
I don't get this trend of porting stuff from emacs to vim.

If I clearly understand the point of emacs's org mode, I don't get how it
could go along vim considering it's a "powerful text editor" not an IDE. It
just don't match the intended worflow (at least mine).

I much prefer how mutt is handling things, just taking care of emails and
delegating text editing to vim.

~~~
astine
I'd be interested as to what you think the point of org-mode is. It's
principally a free form note taking and outlining mode, not a todo app like
you might be imagining.

edit: clarified intent

~~~
barik
That's not entirely true. org-mode is quite flexible and serves as a lot of
things, and one of them is in fact as a TODO list [1]. This becomes
particularly true when you use the TODO extensions.

I am constantly surprised at the capabilities of org-mode. Some sociologists
that I'm aware of actually generate their LaTeX publications through org-mode
[2].

[1] <http://orgmode.org/manual/TODO-Items.html>

[2] <http://www.kieranhealy.org/files/misc/workflow-apps.pdf> (generated
through org-mode, source: <https://github.com/kjhealy/workflow-paper>)

~~~
astine
I should clarify... Yes org-mode has todo features, including calendering,
scheduling, etc, but listen some of the talks Carsten Dominik gives where he
explains his rational: <http://orgmode.org/talks.html> It's core is as an
flexible note-taking app with all those features as extensions to the core,
just like the document links, and timestamp features.

In theory, org todos are born as notes which you later realize are actually
todo items. Taken in this light, it makes sense as a text editor extension
rather than an app in its own right.

------
Derbasti
Great work! I would love to see a compatible org-mode for Vim!

Basically, every editor should support org-mode. It is really awesome!

